# Prewar Columbia.



## JRE (Mar 3, 2021)

Bought this Columbia a couple weekends ago and was going to part it out but there was no interest in the parts so I decided to clean it up and take it to a bike swap meet coming up in June. So far the rear wheel has been rebuilt and I got started bringing the paint back a little.


----------



## nightrider (Mar 3, 2021)

Should look nice when its done. Looks like a decent set of triple drops!
Johnny


----------



## JRE (Mar 3, 2021)

Yea the wheels still have some pin stripe left that I'm going to try and sabe.


----------

